# Der Perfekt Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND und Courier [ISPConfig 3]



## dathoschy (22. Nov. 2011)

Hallo erst mal,

in den Kommentaren ist zwar jemand mit dem gleichen Problem, allerdings finde ich hier im Forum noch keine Lösung dazu.

Folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich in ISPConfig einen FTP Benutzer erstelle, so kann sich dieser nicht mit dem FTP Server verbinden. Authentifizierungsfehler 530



> Antwort:    331 User rapunzelftp OK. Password required
> Befehl:    PASS ********
> Antwort:    530 Login authentication failed
> Fehler:    Kritischer Fehler
> Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


Bevor gefragt wird: Schreibfehler sind ausgeschlossen.

Muss da noch etwas eingestellt werden?

MFG

Christian


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2011)

Aktiviere Logging im pure-ftpd und dann poste die Fehler, die Du im Log erhältst.

How to enable verbose logging in pure-ftpd on Debian Linux « FAQforge


----------



## dathoschy (22. Nov. 2011)

Ok Fehler gefunden.

Der pure-ftpd-mysql lief nicht. daher war dann auch keine Anmeldung per FTP Client möglich.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------

